# Only one decoy



## pjd (Jul 4, 2007)

If you were to buy only one decoy with money being no issue what are you buying??
Thanks
Paul


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

My experience, any old hen.
If your calling is good and he's hot to trot, any hen will work perfectly.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

If I was buying a decoy it would be a DSD, everyone has there reasons why they would or wouldn’t use one, but you asked what I would buy and it would be a DSD. 
Flight


----------



## pjd (Jul 4, 2007)

Jake?
Hen?


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

I like the feeding hen, I also have a looker but if I’m using one it’s the feeding hen.....and yes I do have the Jake and when in the right situation it’s deadly.
Flight


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

DSD......strutter or hen. But if money isn't an issue, buy both and have some real fun.


----------



## Mole Hill (Jul 15, 2020)

The cheapest one's you can find. Buy used or borrow from a friend.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Ack said:


> DSD......strutter or hen. But if money isn't an issue, buy both and have some real fun.


Don‘t tempt me.......a DSD strutter would be nice, I have some funny money set aside but I keep threatening to by a MGM 350 legend barrel for my TC contender.
Flight


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

My DSD hen gets absolutely trashed every year by PO’ed hens and knocked off her stake by Toms trying to mate her.
She is the old hardbody version so you hear all of the pecking and scratching going on, plus watching her sliding on the ground while a Tom is trying to climb aboard is absolutely hilarious, ya gotta be there !!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

don said:


> My DSD hen gets absolutely trashed every year by PO’ed hens and knocked off her stake by Toms trying to mate her.
> She is the old hardbody version so you hear all of the pecking and scratching going on, plus watching her sliding on the ground while a Tom is trying to climb aboard is absolutely hilarious, ya gotta be there !!


I have had a Eagle try and take mine off the stake, it was an amazing sight, a turkey is a large bird but they are nowhere near the size of a Eagle.
Flight


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

If money were no issue, then who would buy only one? 

As Spock would say, that's a highly illogical scenario...

😂


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

The money had no bearing whatsoever for me, the results did however.
I have had two, the DSD Upright Hen and the DSD Jake. I had by far more positive results using just the Upright Hen by itself and sold the Jake. Every year for the last 20 the Hen has produced for me and my record is still perfect in taking a Tom each year, no reason to believe this year will be different so no reason to change and I generally arrow my birds.


----------



## pjd (Jul 4, 2007)

Leaning toward DSD hen


----------



## pjd (Jul 4, 2007)

Avian HDR looks good too


----------



## pjd (Jul 4, 2007)

Pulled the trigger and got the DSD hen. 
thanks for the responses.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Many times in the heat of run and gun my decoy isn't deployed. Note to any new hunters reading. Run and gun is a term for moving in on birds. Not actually running with a weapon.


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

I'm still gunnin but my gunnin and runnin turned into sittin, callin, and decoyin. If that don't work today I'll be sittin, callin, and decoyin again until it does. 

I couldn't find a way to fit arrowin in the above sentence because that's all I use until the final day, then everything changes. 🤓


----------



## WillHunt4Food (Sep 25, 2007)

pjd said:


> Pulled the trigger and got the DSD hen.
> thanks for the responses.


You won’t regret that purchase


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

I own 3, don’t regret buying them at all.
Flight


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

pjd said:


> Pulled the trigger and got the DSD hen.
> thanks for the responses.


Upright, leading, or feeding? 

I'm also looking for an upgrade decoy. I'm curious which hen "stance" you went with and why. 

Same question for @Flight of the arrow 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

